# 1/128 Moebius Seaview for $49.99!



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

That's not a typo, guys. Squadron Mail Order is offering the kit at that price as one of its Mystery Deals:

http://www.squadron.com/product-p/mw00708.htm

If you haven't already, get yer credit cards out and start ordering. You'll never find a better deal for this kit than this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya beat me! I just checked Squadron and found it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Crap I just ordered the Hobby Boss HET tank transporter from their Mystery Deal sale 2 days ago. $204 kit for $49 plus $7 shipping... !


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks! Since Round2 has pushed the availablility date of the 1/350 TOS Enterprise back to December, I can get one! I've got it ordered now.

Larry


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well...I hadn't planed on getting one, but you twisted my arm dad-gummit! 

HAL9001-


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Crap I just ordered the Hobby Boss HET tank transporter from their Mystery Deal sale 2 days ago. $204 kit for $49 plus $7 shipping... !


I also ordered two HETS on Saturday. At least I have something to park my Dragon 3536 M1A2 SEP (one of four) on. 

Now, if Squadron ever decides to add the Soar Art 1/35th scale Gustav as a Mystery Deal item............


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SfanGoch said:


> I also ordered two HETS on Saturday. At least I have something to park my Dragon 3536 M1A2 SEP (one of four) on.
> 
> Now, if Squadron ever decides to add the Soar Art 1/35th scale Gustav as a Mystery Deal item............


the new Tamiya TUSK is going on my trailer


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info dude! that is awesome.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> the new Tamiya TUSK is going on my trailer


I splurged on the Voyager PRO35005 M1A2 SEP w/Tusk II Set for my Dragon 3536. I couldn't pass up all that PE and resin in one box.  

I got a feeling that the Tamiya kit, aside from a retooled upper hull and some A2-specific parts, might be nothing more than a repop of their M1A1 w/Mine Plough.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Deal on the Seaview is done... how do you find out about these in time? 
Thanks, K


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

Nektu said:


> Deal on the Seaview is done... how do you find out about these in time?
> Thanks, K


The short answer - check Squadron's website 3-4 times a day. A little OCD-like perseverance can sometimes pay off big time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the sale lasts a day or two I guess. So far they have had the HET truck, Italeri boat, Seaview and now the Academy M3 Grant.

For the Tusk I would take the Tamiya kit any day over Dragon's Chicom overengineering and crappy instructions. Plus you can get the Tamiya Tusk mail order for less than the Voyager set.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Just checked. It looks like I missed it.
That's OK, though. This was the eight-window version, and I think I would have preferred the four-window effort.

Jeff


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You fella's want to see a sale?
Now THIS is a Sale:

http://www.modelmansion.com/models/new.php

There's Moebius kits on the markdown so I guess that makes it applicable to this forum...kinda


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy B, I took advantage of it and bought a bunch of kits I really didn't need. 

HAL9001-


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Galdang right that's a sale! I bought several kits I'd been holding off on:

French Pastry
No Swimming
Batpod
AMT Bigfoot
Wonder Woman
Spider-man
Trek Space Station
Extra WOW Martian

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You know it! I hardly looked at the styrene stuff and headed straight to the resin. James' kits are the absolute top of the line in quality and packaging. Here's the ones I snagged:

No Fishing
The Nightmare Berserker
The Lab Mutant
Fresh Catch
Fulci Zombie

At $30.00 bucks each? Oh Hell yea!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Picked up a K-7 Spacestation from Trek and a Mark II Viper from NuBSG, both for under thirty bucks, with S&H. Very nice. Thanks for the heads up!

Sean


----------

